# Looking for Tuna trip - Floaters or Venice



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I am available to crew from Sunday through Sunday of next weekend (Minus Wed/Thurs for the bird)
Have owned 3 offshore boats of my own - well aware of costs and cleaning expectations.

I can promise that I will be one of the most respectful, helpful, and easy going crew you have ever had - and I can help drive so you can fish for once too!!!

Lemme know - send me a text

Andrew West
281-831-6730


----------



## captianmitch41 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Hey Andrews*

Saw your post thought I'd say hi 
Going 12-12-14 on tuna trip might be openings come on let's kill some fish
Mitch,best wishes to u and your fam


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Where is this trip out of(12-12-14)?


----------



## seahorsemax (Aug 29, 2006)

*Offshore*

hey andrew
Let's get together and talk about some trips ,
I have a 55 Hatt and a 32 intrepid so we can get it done , I have a few buds that I fish with but its always nice to have new offshore junkies to fish with 
I will give ya call soon and we can chat
Seahorsemax


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

*OFFSHORE ONLY*

Anybody looking to go to Venice that needs a Venice experienced partner to go, I'm game. I've had several offshore boats and have every piece of equipment you will need plus BoatUS membership. Venice is about perfect for the 32 foot class boat but could be done with a tad smaller, larger boats are fine but 30-40ft CC class is best for the way the drift is set up there. Got your own gear and crew? More power to ya. I know the ropes and can be a great help and am financially steady. 
I have a small business and am able to go whenever the cards fall right for the others. Just need a couple days notice. Willing to go with somebody for day trips to Midnight Lump or overnighters to the floaters.
361-331-2091 -John Wood


----------

